# Cyprus 2009



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

My wife and two children aged 9 years old and 8months are coming over Saturday 11th. October for a week to go to the international school of Paphos and to try and look into starting up a business in property maintenance (we already have a place in Paphos). The questions I have for you is:
- what is life like for a young family in Cyprus? (trying to escape the rat race of London)
-What is the International school of Paphos like?
-What are the realistic chances of starting up a business earning enough for a comfortable life?
-Are there any other young families out there that can give me their experiences?

PLEASE HELP ALL ADVICE NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mike,
I'm surprised you've had no replies! we often have questions about schools in the Paphos area.

Is it possible to start up a business and earn enough for a comfortable life? That depends on what you intend to do and how you define a comfortable like. I know many people who have set up successful businesses here, none of them seem to be making HUGE amounts of money. 

You should consider how you balance income against quality of life and what kind of childhood you want your children to have. It seems to me that children have a completely different life here. 

For my husband and I, we knew before we came that we wouldn't have much money however the quality of life is soooo much better that we are happy to make whatever sacrifices are neccesary!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mike there are a lot of property maintainance companies already out there. It seems to me that every other Brit who comes over here goes into property maintainance. Ok I know thats an exageration but the point is that there is a lot of competition so do not expect to be making big bucks. 
If you intend to put your children into the international school that will eat up a big part of your income and a decent income will be hard enough to come by. Maybe it is worth considering local schools where your children will learn the language and the culture and integrate into the community.
I cannot understand why everyone wants their children to go to English speaking schools rather than become part of the community they have chosen to live in.
It is different if your children are in their teens as changing the language in which they are taught is very disprutive at that stage, but for children who have not yet started to study for exams surely it is better in the long run to go to the local schools, make friends in the local community and learn the language.
Also local schools have a very high rate of university graduates, most Cypriots have some form of degree.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Education*

For 4 Years i Home Educated my Son and then just sent him to a Private Tutor Type School near Emba for 2 Days a week when he was 13+ - he loved that and it gave him a 'feel good ' factor that he was up to 'speed ' on Maths / English Etc - he is now 15 next Month and Getting A's in Biology and Bs in most other subjects at a 'Boarding School " in the UK ( i had to go for an 'op' this Summer so thought that best ) .. though the Cheeky Kid has just got permission to do his ' work experience out here !!!

Good Luck - Mike


----------



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, we are definitely looking for a better way of life for our children!


----------

